# Floor Boards nailed/screwed down??



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

they have to be screwed down so they can not jump up and out


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah. Today took all old boards out...what an awful job! All the boards were excellent except about 5 inches of rot on one end. Anyway, with a jigsaw, crowbar and a grinder all boards and screws are out. Now I'm going to do some sanding of the supports underneath and do some spraying.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

This sounds like a photo opportunity to share with the rest of us


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I was thinking of taking pics but didn't. Floorboards are going in tomorrow and I have a ramp and above that I have 4 doors to close everytime which is a real pain. I'm taking two of the small ones out and moving the larger sections down to meet up with the ramp. That will leave a 7" space at the top for ventilation. The way that it is set up now sucks! Maybe I will start to take pics tomorrow. I've already painted the whole inside, taken down the rotten pads and then made my own pads and put them up, new emerge braking system, and tires. I cringe at the cost of doing these repairs, but it will be worth it. _It's a 91 Logan with slide out racks under mangers and a big tack room up front._


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wanna see:shock::grin:


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Mochachino said:


> I was thinking of taking pics but didn't. Floorboards are going in tomorrow and I have a ramp and above that I have 4 doors to close everytime which is a real pain. I'm taking two of the small ones out and moving the larger sections down to meet up with the ramp. That will leave a 7" space at the top for ventilation. The way that it is set up now sucks! Maybe I will start to take pics tomorrow. I've already painted the whole inside, taken down the rotten pads and then made my own pads and put them up, new emerge braking system, and tires. I cringe at the cost of doing these repairs, but it will be worth it. _It's a 91 Logan with slide out racks under mangers and a big tack room up front._


 
We had a 2 horse straight load with the four-door rear set up (no ramp) and slid out saddle racks, it was flawless and I never should have sold it.


----------

